# CL Exclusive! New NUB Size! The Nub Club!



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

CigarLive may only be a year old, but we have the inside exclusive on the next NUB vitola! It's the NUB CLUB! Measuring 10 x 66, this baby packs a punch!







These Nubs are rolled from the heart of a special tobacco leaf grown in the fertile soil near Chernobyl. 

Rock On!

(alright, alright just kidding. This was rolled as a joke by none other than Sam Leccia. Thanks SAM! Next up, I'll have a contest to have someone guess how long it will take me to NUB this Nub Club.)


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Now that looks just about the right size!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

WHAT!?! lol that thing is INTENSE!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Now THAT'S what I"m talking about! So much for the "filet mignon", I want the whole freakin' steer!


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

Dude...let us know how it is.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

mitro said:


> Now THAT'S what I"m talking about! So much for the "filet mignon", I want the whole freakin' steer!


That looks more like a cigar, and if the time estimates are right, that will take like 4 hours to smoke! I want one!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

No way that thing is a monster


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

baboruger said:


> That looks more like a cigar, and if the time estimates are right, that will take like 4 hours to smoke! I want one!!


I dunno. If this is rolled like the nub, it may be longer than that! ...and i may need to eat something before I start!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

That is freakin cool!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

JohnRider said:


> I dunno. If this is rolled like the nub, it may be longer than that! ...and i may need to eat something before I start!


how about one of jitzy's 48oz porterhouse steaks? :biggrin:


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol: Good luck w/that behemoth John!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

That's to freaking cool! Hope you have some time on your hands and another bottle of the Creek!


----------



## oldpirate-cl (Nov 22, 2007)

Well, you know what it means when a man needs a cigar THAT large...


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Is that a NUb in your pocket, or are you just glad to see me?


----------



## shaffer22-cl (Jun 1, 2008)

Definitely more than your typical Nub...


----------



## McFortner (May 13, 2007)

Sam sure has a talent for blending cigars. And that monster looks like it could last a week at least! Make sure to give us a full review of it John!

Michael


----------



## serenomike (Mar 19, 2008)

6 hours at least lol


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Looks dangerous..


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow! That thing is out of control!!!:whoohoo:


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

thats funny


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Thats a must have there.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Let see you stand this sucker on it's ash.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Now that smoke will take a few hours to complete-- Super Nub!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

mitro said:


> Now THAT'S what I"m talking about! So much for the "filet mignon", I want the whole freakin' steer!


 Thats the whole tenderloin...:lol:


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

OHHHHH YES!!! Love Knob Creek!!! Enjoy...


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Hole cow...there's 3 hrs. and 14 min. worth of smoking!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

close to three hours for that bad boy


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I could smoke that down in 1 1/2 hours 

If Nubs were closer to that size, I'd buy some


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:lol: So they are made!! Now they only have to cut them in four!!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Looks to me like 4hrs 40mins. Nice roll job Sam.


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

That's just insane!

Why not make a 12 x 120 and call it the NUBAYEAR. :biggrin:


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Now that's a stick John!!! It'll take two hands to handle that whopper!!! Looks like a great afternoon through evening smoke!:dribble:

I believe Joey is hedging his bet. I think he could smoke in less time than projected!!:lol:


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Very NUB Sweet!


----------



## mountchuck (May 30, 2008)

Club is right. Put it in the freezer, and you could use it to beat intruders.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats goes just right with those young ladies you've been hanging with -ala uncle Bill Clinton--Sweet


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Freakin' awesome...of course it's the Habano, the best one of the NUb IMO!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Thats scary.


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

That's one big Nub!!!!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Ahh... I've been waiting to see the "NUb Lancero"... <G>


----------



## Rah55 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sure just as I get my hopes up...blam no NUB CLUB for you!!!! :lol:

Another one that got away. :mumbles:


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Ahh... I've been waiting to see the "NUb Lancero"... <G>


Ha ha. It's the Squid-sized Nub Lancero! That's what I'm talkin' about!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man that is insane!!!thats a freaking lot of tobacco!!haha!! your just the man to take care of it!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thats crazy...4hr smoke lol


----------



## HTOWNBLKGOLFR (May 1, 2007)

that's a nub for a big man like me 6'2 390 lbs ....


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Sucker looks like the missing leg on my cocktail table,,,what do ya light that thing with, a flare?


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

You got me going with your joke "Nub club" I was already to buy a box!


----------

